# [installation] Partition root non trouvé...

## toto89

Salut,

J'ai un Core 2 Duo et ma carte mère est une gigabytes GA-956P-DS3. J'ai essayé de puis pres de 2 jours a faire fonctionner gentoo mais rien ne marche. En fait l'installation fonctionne mais quand je redémarre sa ne marche pas   :Sad: 

1ère installation (liveDVD):

J'utilise le liveDVD, car quand je l'ai downloader je me suis dit: plus c'est gros mieux c'est  :Wink:  Le serveur graphique ne marche pas, mais c'est pas grave, je c'est marqué installer si on veut installer gentoo sur notre ordi alors je le fait. Je sa marche bien, je compile le noyau avec genkernel car manuellement sa bug, en tout cas le menuconfig n'apparais pas et je trouve sa tout croche... J'installe grub et je redémarre mon ordi. Je vois que gruc=b se lance mais le menu n'apparait pas... J'appuie sur entrée et sa se lance, du moins je crois car quelques secondes plus tard caps lock et scroll lock s'allume comme s'il y avait un kernel panic... Mais je vois en bel écran noir sans rien... En fouillant un peu j,ai vu que j'avais le noyau 2.6.19

2ème installtion (Normal+manuelle)

Avec le lliveDVD j'installe encore gentoo. (je sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai le live DVD mais il y a les options sur le NFS qui sont coché par défault et il faut les déchocher sinon j'ai en autre kernel panic...) En suivant les instruction du handbook, je fini par tout faire. Je redémarre et pas de menu grub  :Mad:  Avec entrée gentoo se lance mais il y a tout plein de ligne en pointiller blanc. J'arrive a un kernel panic que je ne peux pas lire... Je redémarre l'ordi avec une disquette grub et la tout se lance sans ligne blanche  :Smile:  Je vois mon kelnel panic: 

```
VFS: cannot open root device "hdf3" on unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel-Panic not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Je découvre que j'ai du ne pas mettre quelque chose lors de la compilation du noyau, j'ai vérifie plusieurs mais tout semble etre la. Il y avait 2 solutions: essayer avec genkernel ou d'apres ce poste: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568152.html?sid=94cd5cebaa3e758f71750766cc758849 Je devrais mettre mon noyau apres le 2.6.20... Puisque j'ai le 2.6.20-r8... Je vais essaier avec genkernel car je ne sais pas comment utilisé un noyau plus recent....

3ème installation (Normal+genkernel)

Toujours avec mon liveDVD je me lance cette fois dans l'installation traditionnelle avec les instructions du handbook. Tout ce passe bien du début de l'installation a la fin en utilisant genkernel. Quand je reboot l'ordi, j'ai toujours pas de menu grub, mais une fois que j'ai appuyer sur entrée, je vois du texte!!! et c'est claire. Je me souviens plus exactement des ligne qui sont écrite mais en gros sa disait qu'il ne trouve pas ma partition root (hdf3) et je tombe sur un shell... Le noyau est toujours le 2.6.20-r8

J'ai vérifié tout mes fichiers que j'ai édité pour voir si je ne me suis pas trompé et apres plusieurs relecture, j'ai pas fait de faute. Mon disque dur est en IDE, sur la meme nappe que mon lecteur DVD, j,en ai qu'une seul... Et c'est il est nommé hdf meme si j'en aie que 2. L'autre étant en sata. J'ai essayé avec gentoo-sources et vaillia-sources mais c'est le meme résultat...Apres quelque recherche je me rend compte que le noyau stable est le 2.6.22, donc comment je peux le mettre sur ma gentoo meme s'il faut tout refaire de 0 et aussi pourquoi c'est pas celui la qui est par défault? Si vous avez d'autre suggestion ou besoin de d'autre information n'hésitez pas  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## titoucha

Heu le moins que je puis te dire c'est que ton post est très confus.   :Shocked: 

Tu en est ou exactement dans ton installation, elle fonctionne ou pas ?

Un conseil fait une installation en ligne de commande et ne pense pas à vouloir avoir le dernier kernel dès le début pense à faire fonctionner ton installation et ensuite tu pourras faire les mises à jour.

----------

## toto89

J'ai installer gentoo mais je ne peux pas la lancé... Du moins j'ai tout fait jusqu'au bout sans avoir de problème... Jusqu'au redémarrage...

La 2eme et la 3eme installation sont en ligne de commande... Et Une solution qui a marcher pour une autre personne était d'avoir un noyau supérieur au 2.6.20, a moins que j'ai compris de travers... Mais si tu as une autre solution je suis partant  :Wink: 

En gros le problème c'est que gentoo ne trouve pas ma partition root au démarrage et sa fait planté le système...

----------

## titoucha

Peux tu mettre en ligne le contenu de /boot/grub/grub.conf et de /etc/fstab, pour cela tu utilises ton LiveCD pour refaire un chroot.

----------

## _Seth_

Salut à toi et bienvenue sur Gentoo  :Wink: 

Tu as tant de disques durs que ça ? 

```
cannot open root device "hdf3"
```

Pour récapituler, tu as installé gentoo de différentes façons, en utilisant la "ligne de commandes" et avec ou sans genkernel. Tout d'abord félicitations ! Tu n'es pas très loin d'avoir une installation fonctionnelle, la partie sur laquelle tu as des problèmes est pour moi la plus difficile. 

En plus des informations que t'as demandé titoucha, est ce que tu pourrais poster ton plan de partitionnement (quelles partoches sur quel point de montage) ?

Est ce que tu vois comment refaire un chroot pour nous donner ces informations ?

----------

## kopp

Dis, ta carte mère elle n'aurait pas un contrôleur JMicron des fois ? Je sais que ça a fait plein d'histoires, ces contrôleurs. Donne nous les info retournées par 

```
lspci -v
```

En général, ce genre d'erreur au démarrage vient soit du manque de support du contrôleur dans le noyau (en dur, de préférence sauf si initrd/initramfs), du support du système de fichier ou bien d'une mauvaise configuration de fstab/grub/lilo concernant la partition /

Il serait donc intéressant de savoir si ces éléments sont intégrés dans ton noyau, et de voir ta configuration de grub et /etc/fstab.

Sinon, comme je suis bon prince, voici une petite leçon de langue française :

sa est un adjectif possessif de la troisième personne du singulier.

ça est un pronom démonstratif, contraction de cela

(c'est aussi un adverbe de lieu, dans des cas rares)

Allez, ce n'est pas très difficile : quand le mot se trouve en sujet devant un verbe, tu l'écris "ça", s'il se trouve devant un nom, "sa". 

Le "ç" ne coute pas plus cher sur internet et ne prend pas plus de temps à taper et c'est beaucoup plus agréable à lire. D'ailleurs tu pourrais te relire, car tes phrases manquent parfois de sens...

----------

## toto89

Merci de m'aidé  :Smile: 

Pour rentré en chroot je fait simplement ça:

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Sinon je ne sais pas comment je fait pour faire un copier coller en mode console, ni comment aller sur internet en chroot, j,ai essayer links mais sa n'a pas marcher  :Sad: 

Je sais aussi que hdf c'est étonnant mais c'est comme sa... Je sais que hda c'est mon disque dur sata et hde c'est mon lecteur DVD qui est master sur ma nappe PATA donc c'est logique que hdf c'est mon disque dur PATA...

Pour le partitionnement du disque dur, jai fait celui du liveDVD soit 100mb pour hdf1 le boot, 2048 mb pour hdf2 le swap et le reste pour moi  :Smile:  soit environs 37 Go.

Pour lancé le liveDVD ça prend au moins 5 min je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas un moyen plus rapide pour arrivé au moment ou je puisse rentrer ma 1ère ligne de code.

----------

## kopp

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> Merci de m'aidé 
> 
> Pour rentré en chroot je fait simplement ça:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Comme indiquer dans le manuel, pour avoir internet dans le chroot : 

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

Pour ton X qui ne marche pas sur le liveDVD, il y a des options changeable au boot.

Tu peux aussi utiliser n'importe quel autre livecd/DVD qui fonctionne.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu peux utiliser un liveCD d'ubuntu en créant /mnt/gentoo  à partir d'un terminal

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

pour te retrouver ds les mêmes conditions que  la doc

et tu auras le net via ubuntu ou tout autre livecd que tu as sous la main qui reconnait ta carte réseau ...

Colle nous:

```
fdisk -l
```

Utilise cfdisk à partir d'un terminal, qui est très facile d'utilisation, pour créer des partitions

```
cfdisk nom_du_disque
```

...

Le lspci -v que kopp t'a demandé serait très utile !

----------

## toto89

Voici mon grub.conf:

```
  GNU nano 2.0.2          File: /boot/grub/grub.conf                            

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root(hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdf3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr$

title=Gentoo (safe mode)

root(hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Mon fdisk -l:

```
(chroot) ubuntu / # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320071851520 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       38912   312560608+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2              14         274     2096482+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3             275        9729    75947287+  83  Linux

```

Mais quand je boot sous gentoo c est hdf a la place de hdb et la je suis sous ubuntu...

Mon lscpi:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5000

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

        Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f5ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000eff00000

        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Unknown (5)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169

        I/O ports at c000 [size=32]

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50

        I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5006

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225

        Memory at f8104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 66

        Memory at f8100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-0000afff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f80fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f7ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-0000000080000000

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233

        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 225

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5006

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 233

        Memory at f8105000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Memory at f8106000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177

        I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=16]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7280 (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 0182

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f5000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at 8000 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f4000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 72a0

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 0183

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f5010000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b000

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 177

        [virtual] Memory at 00009000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00009010 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 1

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b000

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 169

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Gigabyte)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 58

        Memory at f7000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

```

Mon /etc/fstab depuis le live CD de ubuntu c est ca: 

```
unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0

tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0

```

Je sais pas si c est le live CD qui fait sa mais c est pas ce que j avais sur le cd de gentoo, en tout cas j ai juste modifier 2-3 mots et rajouter une ligne, mais j ai pas mis sa...

----------

## kopp

Ce n'est pas le bon fstab

il faut le fstab de la partition gentoo.

Sinon, je vois dans grub que tu as hd(1,0) : je connais pas grub mais ne faudrait-il pas quelque chose qui corresponde à hdf ?

ensuite, il se peut que la dénomination change entre le liveCD et le système final, selon les pilotes installés. Donc, en plus de nous filer le fstab correct, je t'invite à essayer avec hdb au lieu de hdf. Et sinon, pense à essayer un truc genre hd(5,0) (mais je suis pas du tout sûr pour ça)

----------

## F!nTcH

Y'a un moment où le handbook te demande d'exécuter la commande grub-install /dev/<tondisque>

Que te répond-t-il ?

Et quel est le contenu du fichier /boot/grub/device.map ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai relu ce fil et je dois dire que le hdf me laisse perplexe, je te conseille à l'invite de grub de tapper e pour pouvoir éditer les lignes de grub.conf et de rentrer (hd0,0) tu testes et si c'est pas bon de tester (hd1,0) et ainsi de suite.

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai relu ce fil et je dois dire que le hdf me laisse perplexe, je te conseille à l'invite de grub de tapper e pour pouvoir éditer les lignes de grub.conf et de rentrer (hd0,0) tu testes et si c'est pas bon de tester (hd1,0) et ainsi de suite.
> 
> 

 

je sais pas si ta solution va marcher ... il faut que ça soit déclaré dans le fameux device.map dont je lui ai demandé le contenu ...

----------

## titoucha

La solution que je donne fonctionne si l'installation de grub à été faite correctement à la base mais que le fichier grub.conf est incorrecte.

----------

## F!nTcH

Et ce grub.conf il a quelle tronche ?

----------

## kopp

le grub.conf est donné plus haut.

----------

## titoucha

Son grub 

```
 GNU nano 2.0.2          File: /boot/grub/grub.conf                            

default 0 

timeout 10 

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo 

root(hd1,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdf3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr$ 

title=Gentoo (safe mode) 

root(hd1,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb 

title=Windows 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1
```

Ce qui ne me plait pas c'est le (hd1,0) et le hdf3, je ne sais pas quel type de controleur il utilise, mais j'ai jamais vu ça.

@toto89 à quel moment le système se plante, tout de suite après grub ou le kernel se charge et il se plante un peu plus loin.

----------

## F!nTcH

Pourquoi le premier Title est HDF et le 2e HDA ?

Et avec ça Windows démarre ?

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, je vois dans grub que tu as hd(1,0) : je connais pas grub mais ne faudrait-il pas quelque chose qui corresponde à hdf ?

 

En effet, kopp, on voit bien que tu ne connais pas grub  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

A la lumière de ce que toto89 nous a expliqué, on pourrait supposer ceci :

il a un disque dur sur le premier port SATA. Si on suppose qu'il a 4 ports SATA dont un seul est occupé (==> hdb,hdc et hdd libres!), le premier port PATA sera hde, qui correspond à son graveur (maître). Son disque PATA esclave est alors bel et bien en hdf.

Maintenant, comment Grub voit-il les choses ? Tout d'abord, il ne tient pas compte des cdroms/graveurs.

Ensuite, il comptabilise les disques physiques réels, en séquence à partir de 0, selon l'ordre dans lequel ils sont présentés par le bios.

Dans cette configuration, hda, le premier disque, correspond à (hd0) et hdf, le second disque, correspond bel et bien à (hd1) même si celà peut paraître choquant ...

[EDIT]

Cela dit, mon explication n'est valable qu'avec l'ancien support SATA qui utilise la notation hdxx pour les disques sata. Avec le nouveau driver libata, les disques sata sont vu comme des disque scsi (notation sdxx).

Avec la libata, on aurait donc :

- 1 disque dur en sda

- le cdrom/graveur en hda

- le disque PATA en hdb

Toutes les distribs ne sont pas encore en libata (surtout si on prend d'anciennes versions). Cela peut expliquer pourquoi le disque PATA est vu, tantôt comme hdb et tantôt comme hdf.

Mais pour grub, le raisonnement ne change pas  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Sinon, je vois dans grub que tu as hd(1,0) : je connais pas grub mais ne faudrait-il pas quelque chose qui corresponde à hdf ? 
> 
> En effet, kopp, on voit bien que tu ne connais pas grub  
> 
> A la lumière de ce que toto89 nous a expliqué, on pourrait supposer ceci :
> ...

 

Ca colle pas ...

J'ai une configuration un peu similaire (sans le disque dur)

J'ai donc /dev/sda mon disque dur SATA, j'ai manifestement des slots SATA libre puisque mes périphériques de masse USB apparaîssent à partir de f => /dev/sdf ...

Et mon graveur de DVD est IDE (PATA) et lui apparaît en /dev/hda !

Donc je réembraye sur le /boot/grub/device.map pour comprendre ce que grub-install a détecté ...

Car comme tu le mentionnes, hd(0,0) ou hd(1,0) ne sont que des alias

A noter aussi pour compléter ton explication (et parce que je me suis fait piéger) : GRUB compte les partitions à partir de 0 alors que les partitions de /dev sont indexées à partir de 1.

Exemple : hd(0,0) correspondrait à /dev/hda1 (dans l'hypothèse où hd(0) est bien /dev/hda)

Je suis en train de me demander si son disque ne se trouverait pas plutôt sur un /dev/hda ou un /dev/hdb ...

[EDIT]

Ma réponse et ton édit se sont croisé  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Car comme tu le mentionnes, hd(0,0) ou hd(1,0) ne sont que des alias

 

Strictement parlant, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que se sont des alias : c'est la syntaxe propre à grub et est indépendante du système d'exploitation !

Sur windows, hda1 pourrait s'écrire "c:"  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Mon Jul 23, 2007 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Merci @ghoti pour l'explication, mais il faut reconnaitre que pour avoir un disque en hdf il faut avoir une combinaisons de contitions un peu spéciales.

Enfin je suis plus trop concerné, j'ai tout en sata.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*   Car comme tu le mentionnes, hd(0,0) ou hd(1,0) ne sont que des alias 
> 
> Strictement parlant, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que se sont des alias : c'est la syntaxe propre à grub et est indépendante du système d'exploitation !
> 
> Sur windows, hda1 pourrait s'écrire "c:" 

 

Oui effectivement vu sous cet angle  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [EDIT]
> 
> Cela dit, mon explication n'est valable qu'avec l'ancien support SATA qui utilise la notation hdxx pour les disques sata. Avec le nouveau driver libata, les disques sata sont vu comme des disque scsi (notation sdxx).
> 
> Avec la libata, on aurait donc :
> ...

 Ce qui est également important ici amha c'est l'ordre de boot des périphériques défini dans le bios; car il va correspondre à l'ordre trouvé par grub et donc influer sur le hd(0/1,0).

Une façon de procéder simple et efficace serait d'éditer la ligne de boot de grub pour tester les différentes configurations possibles hd(0/1,0) et "root=/dev/...".

Maintenant, je n'ai pas tout lu en détail mais il me semble qu'il manque le "fstab" de @toto89 : son "/" est-il bien sur la troisième partition de son disque (fdisk semble dire que oui mais bon).

Il manque aussi le type de fs utilisé et si son support est bien inclus dans le noyau (qui a été copié APRES le montage de "/boot" puisque "/boot" semble avoir une partition dédiée).

Amha, tant qu'on n'a pas au moins toutes ses infos on ne pourra pas aller beaucoup plus loin (à moins de tout tester mais le thread risque de faire quelques pages ...).

Enjoy !

----------

## ghoti

@yoyo +1

Et pour tordre définitivement le cou à cette histoire de hdb/hdf, il faudrait peut-être nous donner le résultat de :

grep -i sata /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> il me semble qu'il manque le "fstab" de @toto89 : son "/" est-il bien sur la troisième partition de son disque (fdisk semble dire que oui mais bon).

 

Le fstab serait intéressant mais à mon avis pas déterminant : à ce stade du boot, il n'est pas utilisé (car figure sur la partition à monter ...) : c'est l'option passée par grub qui compte !

----------

## titoucha

Amha il me semble important de vraiment savoir à quel stade le système se plante.

Car si je prend pour exemple mon propre système j'ai ceci dans mon grub.conf, le disque(hd0,0) et sdb2 est le meme disque. 

```
title           Gentoo

root            (hd0,0)

kernel          /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb2 udev

```

Ceci est du au fait que le disque système est le premier sata sur le controleur de la carte mère, mais quand le kernel se charge et trouve mon controleur sur le PciE, il prend celui-ci pour sda et "pousse" mon autre disque en sdb.

PS: je précise que ce grub fonctionne.

----------

## toto89

Sa a bien évoluer depuis mon dernier passage  :Smile: 

Je remercie ghoti de m'avoir éclairer sur pourquoi c'est hdf mon disque PATA  :Smile: 

J'utilise windows pour poster mon fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdf1      /boot      ext2      default      1 2

/dev/hdf3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hdf2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

proc         /proc      proc      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

@F!nTcH

Quand j'installe grub dans hdf sa me dit que c'est bien installer mais qu'il ne sait pas si c'est la bonne partition. J'ai vérifier sur /boot/grub/device.map et c'est marqué que hdf c'est hd0 et hda c'est hd1

Sous windows: 

```
(hd0)   /dev/hda

(hd1)   /dev/hdf

```

Par contre, ta raison, ma 2eme ligne devrait avoir hdf et non hda...

@titoucha

Mon système plante juste apres avoir chargé ma souris

@ghoti

Je posterais grep -i sata /usr/src/linux/.config plus tard, sa prend trop de temps maintenant pour lancé un liveCD...

Sinon un truc que j'ai pas non plus compris c'est que je ne vois pas mon grub, mais sa ce lance avec plein de pointiller blanc... Sinon pour pouvoir lire quelque chose, j'utilise une disquette grub et la ma partition linux est sur hd0!!! Mais j'ai essayer de partir en mettant le root sur hda, hdb et hdf mais sa donne toujours la meme chose...

[EDIT] Les options que j'ai mises lors de la compilation du noyau est sont ceux du handbook, j'ai enlever les options nfs et j'ai ajouté ceux la: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gigabyte_P965_DS-4

----------

## F!nTcH

J'trouve ça curieux quand même comme config .. m'enfin bon fstab a parlé  :Wink: 

J'ai eu un problème également, pas tout à fait pareil, mais dans le même style, une histoire de partitions et de grub : le kernel arrivait pas à lancer INIT.

Et la colère a fini par me prendre et j'ai tout foutu à la racine. Donc j'ai pas de /boot dédié, tout est dans /, j'ai juste éjecté /home, /var et /tmp dans des partitions séparées.

----------

## toto89

Un petit up...

----------

## dyp.munoz

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontre le meme probleme sur un thinkpad Z60m, lorsque je suis passe du kernel 2.6.21 au 2.6.22. Chose curieuse, une machine en ~amd64, carte mere tyan 2895 avec un controleur SATA nVidia n'a pas bronchee...

Apres quelques recherches et de vagues souvenir de migration de kernel de 2.4 vers 2.6, je me suis souvenu que le SATA, a l'epoque du 2.4 etait gere comme un peripherique IDE et non SCSI, cad, gestion des devices hdx pour l'IDE et sdx pour le SCSI.

Ici curieusement, pour certain chipset, Intel pour ma part, nous retrouvons le meme type de gestion des peripheriques SATA qu'a l'epoque du kernel 2.4...

La solution "bidouille" est ici de modifier le fichier /etc/fstab pour remplacer les entreesroot=/dev/sda4 /dev/sdax en /dev/hdax, puis dans le lilo.conf ou le menu.lst de grub, il faudra remplacer les lignes de type root=/dev/sdax par root=/dev/hdax.

Cela permet de booter. En cas de crash, il faut booter avec le live CD ou equivalent et chrooter ton disque pour effectuer les modifications.

En revanche, il faudra tuner le controleur disque avec du hdparm pour activer le DMA le cas echeant.

Sur le fond du probleme, je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passe au niveau du kermel et de la gestion du SATA...

Si quelqu'un possede la reponse, je suis preneur.

PS: desoler pour les accents, j'utilise un clavier US.

----------

